# hummingbird 858c HD DI Combo



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

any one have experience with the 858c HD DI Combo ? ready to drop some coin for this unit, and would appreciate any and all feedback. thx in advance for all input :T
maxx40x


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Do the rebates still apply? Otherwise I might wait a bit for a price drop. They were $100 cheaper until a few days ago.. 
I was gonna grab a non-di version for he bow and us2 setup. Ended up with a 788 with low hours. Either unit should perform pretty well!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

maxx40x,

"dnavarro" just put one on his boat recently. I have one sitting on my table waiting for my mount to arrive and i will putting one on my boat.
I know he says he is very happy with his.
The rebates from Humminbird ended on the 30th of June. But cheapest price for a new unit was on MooDeals. We both bought from this site and didnt know it LOL

Ron


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I love my new tv. Looks good on the boat. just need to watch some guppies cross the screen.


----------

